# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Smart apparel, Ortiz Industry, Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ortiz Industry, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ortiz Industry smart clothing

Published on Jan 21, 2016




> Claire Ortiz, CEO of Ortiz Industry talks at the IDTechEx Wearable USA event about their integration of advanced materials for performance apparel, including a performance sports shirt with zoned cooling and lactic acid control with incorporated printed electronics silver paste sensors working with DuPont and others to integrate smart functionalities into clothing.

----------

